# ** My makeup collection **



## Mairim (Mar 24, 2008)

*






Date 24/03/2008
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

This is my small collection of makeup that I gradually increasing. 
If you want to know that something is not hesitate to ask. 
I hope you like it.

*Pictures:*





_Details:_

















Shadows Artdeco:





Brushes:





Shadows Mac in palete:





Benefit:





And this is my little place for makeup


----------



## Kalico (Mar 24, 2008)

Beautiful collection! I don't think its very small at all. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dana72 (Mar 24, 2008)

great collection - love the traincase


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 24, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!!  I love the variety of colors and brands!!  Those ArtDeco shadows are utterly drool worthy!


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 24, 2008)

i love the case! ive been wanting to get one similar for quite awhile now


----------



## Stephie Baby (Mar 24, 2008)

I love your case!! Where did you get it?


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## NYDoll88 (Mar 24, 2008)

Gorgeous collection! 

Quick question, how do you like the Thrrrob blush? I'm thinking of buying it but I'm not sure.


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 25, 2008)

That's a huge collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for posting.


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## Mairim (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_I love your case!! Where did you get it?_

 
I bought in a shopping centre of Barcelona, Spain


----------



## Mairim (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you for the comments girls!


----------



## frocher (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## korede2 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow, that is fab.  Nice collection


----------



## Mairim (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYDoll88* 

 
_Gorgeous collection! 

Quick question, how do you like the Thrrrob blush? I'm thinking of buying it but I'm not sure._

 
I like all the blushes of benefit so that if can not be impartial. 
It is a subtle pink with shines.
I hope that's helped.


----------



## melliquor (Mar 25, 2008)

Lovely collection.  I love your cups for your brushes.


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 25, 2008)

Lovely collection, I love the versatility. What are the 2 gold circular compacts in the middle of your train case?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## leixa (Mar 29, 2008)

Bonita colección...y que bien ordenada jajajaja


----------



## nek0 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Mairim! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you buy it at @ particular shop or 'una tienda de barrio'? Are there any in Madrid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adios!!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 29, 2008)

you have a gorgeous collection!


----------



## xokolat (Mar 29, 2008)

Felicidades!!!

Fantastica coleccion!!!

Sabia que eras Española al ver sobre tu escritorio un bote de productos del mercadona jijijijijijiji
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Saludos


----------



## Mairim (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xokolat* 

 
_Felicidades!!!

Fantastica coleccion!!!

Sabia que eras Española al ver sobre tu escritorio un bote de productos del mercadona jijijijijijiji
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Saludos_

 
Gracias! Muy observadora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Saludos!


----------



## Mairim (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks to all for your comments ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gracias chicas por vuestros comentarios!


----------

